# MHF Campsite directory - any way to cache it?



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all, 

a late night post from the stelplatz in Treiberg, Germany. We are currently into our 2nd month touring as much as possible and find internet access very hard to find on our very tight budget - it's 1 euro for 24hours here, a real bargin by comparison. 

My question is this: Is there any way at all to cache or download the MHF map, campsite or stopping place directory so we can use it offline??? In CSV, access or XLS format maybe?

We have the usual Vicarious books and POI for TOMTOM but they're proving unreliable in some cases... the info on here would be invaluable for our enjoyment and low blood pressure during the next few months!! I really miss having access to the forums too. Is there any way to use this website on a Sony Ericsson w810i mobile? I understand o2 will cripple me with data charges, but it's worth it. 
I've just downloaded the campsite review template so we'll be adding a few places to your database when we get home in November, like the highly recommended France Passion in Molsheim - very friendly. 

Cheers.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Paul

I know Nuke is working on having the campsites database as a stand-alone program, available for use offline, probably via CD-ROM.

There was a discussion about this recently >> here <<

Gerald


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you run Firefox, there is an add-on called DownLoandEmAll (or something like that. It reportedly can download an entire set of weblinks from a website for off line reading.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul,

Or if you Google "Download web pages" you will find a variety of options - some offering free trials of web site download software.

I must confess that I have no personal experience of any of them.


Regards,
John


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I know Nuke is working on having the campsites database as a stand-alone program, available for use offline, probably via CD-ROM.
> 
> ...


Hi Gerald. It is an interesting discussion but I see it stopped when online copyright was mentioned.

The site members here ensure the bulletin boards are lively and informative. However any photographs or articles posted become and remain the property of the site owner as far as I can see. If for some reason the websites and boards were sold in the future they would become the property of the new owner.


----------

